

Ask HN: How does seating to Startup School work? - chacham15

I understand that investors/VIP will probably get the front seats, but after that how does seating work? It is on a first come first serve (i.e. star wars movie release bring your tent style) or is there some sort of pre-arranged seating?
======
gojomo
It's a large campus auditorium.

As far as I recall from prior years it was all first-come, first-served
seating, though people closely involved with the presentations tend be
clustered near the front, because they need stage access and arrive early.

(Maybe there was a row held for speakers, but if so it was pretty subtle. The
event is not about any sort of VIP/velvet-rope tiering, and any investors-not-
speaking in attendance might prefer to work the room in back rather than
cluster in a reserved holding pen at front...)

